# FISDAP Exam in 3 hours...



## firemed17 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm here in school sweating ba**s. Have my EMT-B FISDAP exam in a few hours. We need to score at LEAST a 67% minimum to pass, sounds easy but our instructors keep telling us it's hard as hell. 200 questions and we have 2 hours to complee, less than a dam min per question. If we dont pass this we are not eligible to challenge the state exam (NREMT). ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sandog (Dec 6, 2010)

Look on the bright side. You can miss 65 questions and still pass.


----------



## brentoli (Dec 6, 2010)

Thats 134 questions to pass, which takes your time per question from 34 seconds to 54 seconds. 

In all reality you can study with a boy scout manual and pass the EMT test.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 6, 2010)

We had to do the same thing but it was for paramedic. Just try and stay calm and read each question through and all the answer choices before making your selection.


----------



## MS Medic (Dec 6, 2010)

OK, what is a fisdap exam? I was in medic school the first year fisdap was online and all it was used for then was data input from out run reports.


----------



## Aidey (Dec 6, 2010)

MS Medic said:


> OK, what is a fisdap exam? I was in medic school the first year fisdap was online and all it was used for then was data input from out run reports.



I was just wondering the exact same thing. FISDAP was strictly a data collecting program, it had no tests or anything.


----------



## amberdt03 (Dec 6, 2010)

Its the same thing. We used it to input our data from clinicals but now they offer an exam that is suppose to be very similiar to the NR. My instructor said if you can make a 65% or better you have a 90% chance of passing the NR the first time. Don't know how he knows that but I made a 73 and passed the first time.


----------



## waterdog (Dec 6, 2010)

*65% glad you not working near me or mine*

Our schools here in NC , require a min. of 80% to pass , EMT and Paramedic!

Not much of a bar or much said on pt. care if you are expected to be wrong 35% of the time....

Sorry if this bites ...just calling it as I see it. TOO SLACK:sad:


----------



## firemed17 (Dec 6, 2010)

Just finished, got an 80%. Sad to say that 6 in our class failed so they have to re-test one more attempt. They told us the same thing, if we score a 67% or better on this the NR would be ALOT easier. Was so glad when they told me my score. phew, now I just have to wait for the state to send me my packet so I can test for my license...


----------



## firemed17 (Dec 6, 2010)

brentoli said:


> Thats 134 questions to pass, which takes your time per question from 34 seconds to 54 seconds.
> 
> In all reality you can study with a boy scout manual and pass the EMT test.



Yea the thing about this test is that you can't really study that well for it. Its a bunch of MD's and doctors that grab info from ALL of the EMT books nationwide and put it all in one test and sum it up in 200 questions. At least thats what our instructor told us. In my experience, the test was simply put "vague". All the questions had answers that all seemed correct. For example: "A pt. has wet sounding coughs along with pink sputum, what is a SIGN or SYMPTOM you might see in this pt.?"

First of all they didn't even give enough info. But the answers were CHF, Pedal Edema, and 2 that didn't even make sense. But anyways, CHF would of been a symptom, and the Pedal Edema would of been a sign. But they throw them in to trick you, even tho theres more than one right answer...

But hey, I passed, so i'll put it behind me!!


----------



## mikie (Dec 6, 2010)

*down with FISDAP!!*

good luck.  I'm not looking forward to my FISDAP paramedic test...


and data entry is a hassle!


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2010)

waterdog said:


> Not much of a bar or much said on pt. care if you are expected to be wrong 35% of the time....



Depends on how the questions are written. I can write a test off of EMT level material and have everyone pass or fail everyone. Question design is more important than an arbitrary cutoff.


----------



## JPINFV (Dec 6, 2010)

firemed17 said:


> First of all they didn't even give enough info. But the answers were CHF, Pedal Edema, and 2 that didn't even make sense. But anyways, CHF would of been a symptom, and the Pedal Edema would of been a sign. But they throw them in to trick you, even tho theres more than one right answer...
> 
> But hey, I passed, so i'll put it behind me!!



Congestive heart failure is a condition, not a sign nor a symptom. If the choice was pedal edema, CHF, and two wrong answers, then the correct answer was pedal edema.


----------



## fast65 (Dec 6, 2010)

JPINFV said:


> Congestive heart failure is a condition, not a sign nor a symptom. If the choice was pedal edema, CHF, and two wrong answers, then the correct answer was pedal edema.



That's exactly what I was about to say, CHF isn't a sign or symptom. 

As for the test, if you only need a D+ to pass, that doesn't say much about our educational standards...but congrats on passing anyways


----------



## medic417 (Dec 7, 2010)

FISDAP has many features that can benefit students.  Most schools do not make full use of it.  The schools pay for each feature they choose to use.  

The point is the exam is much tougher than NR and based on experience anyone that scores 65% or higher will pass NR.  

As to DATA entry on FISDAP.  Get used to it as you will be writing reports which is actually DATA entry for the rest of the time you remain in EMS.


----------

